# Just picked up a Seagull



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

I just listed an item in the gear trade section and realized I haven't posted here much in the past year other than to sell stuff, so here's a new post from me not selling something 

Actually I went to my retailer to grab the flamed maple anniversary S6 but it had just got sold the day before. So I grabbed one of these instead...

Coastline S6 Slim CW Spruce QI

Mine has a redish swirly pick guard though.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks like a beauty! If I were to buy an acoustic, it would be a Seagull.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I need a brighter sound for the stuff I record so I wanted a spruce top... had to go up to the Coastline series to get the spruce top with a slimmer neck (small hands), but the cedar S6 Original is a steal at its price point if you don't mind a darker tone (kind of like a mahogany/spruce)... and it also comes in slim and regular neck.

Mine records really nice!

EDIT:
This is the one I had originally gone down to the store to pick up but it was sold the day before. I probably wouldn't have been able to play well on the regular neck though which is fairly wide on Seagulls...
25th Anniversary CW Flame Maple EQ


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats, nice looking guitar. I just picked up an S6 Original, and love it!


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks! My buddy has an original... nice guitar as well


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Godin made acoustic....all good and kicker price too :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

I just emailed Seagull and asked them for info on how I can safely remove the pick guard and clean up the residue... and what to use to re-glue if I ever want to put it back on. I saw some pics of my model at some online retailers where it didn't come with it and I like the look.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice. I'm definately going godin with my next acoustic, but that will probably be in the distant future.


----------

